# White widow DWC 400w vertical



## kingruar (Apr 9, 2013)

Well hello all! 

I'm going to grow 4x white widows in dwc with a vertical bulb. 

My box is 1m x 1m x 1m (a cube)

I grew super cheese on my 1st grow and got 6.5 oz from one plant dry. It was amazing. 

Because it was my first grow, I made a few mistakes along the way and lost a few plants. 

I am going to be more on it this time. The reason for the plant loss was because I went away and managed to let the buckets dry out and the plants. The one super cheese being the only real survivor. 

I topped the plant during the veg stage several times. I am wondering if anyone who grows vertical has another method I may consider other than topping to make a good bushy plant. 

I will be vegging for about 4 weeks.


----------



## kingruar (Apr 10, 2013)

Here are the pics from my 1 plant. 6.5oz dry 

5 Weeks before harvest







All Jarred Up







A wee nugget of joy


----------



## Prawn Connery (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice first effort, mate. 

I don't like to top my plants because if they get too bushy then you don't get a lot of light penetration through the sides. In fact, I generally encourage my plants to stretch a little in veg so there's plenty of room for the buds to fill in. Unlike horizontal growing, where you want a nice, wide canopy (short and bushy), with vertical growing you light the plant up from top to bottom, so the taller the plant, the "wider" (looking at it sideways) the canopy. Any branching can then be encouraged to bend around towards the light, or fill in any gaps.

Of course, you also want your grow to match your light source, so if you're using a single 400w bulb, you obviously don't want your plants too tall. It's about finding the right balance between plant height/density and light spread/intensity. However, slightly taller plants will always out-yield shorter, bushier plants growing vertically in my experience - regardless of what sized bulb you use.

Also, with bubblers, you may find your buckets get a wee bit warmer growing vertically compared to horizontally, as you don't have the same shading effect from the canopy - the light tends to shine directly on the side of the bucket - so watch your temps (to avoid root rot) and water levels. Remember, warm water does not absorb as much oxygen as cold water, so again, you need to find a nice balance between cool, aerated water - in which your roots will thrive - and environmental warmth, which accelerates plant growth. It's not unusual for DWC growers in Australia to throw ice cubes in their buckets when it gets hot! Although most of us have gone over to run-to-waste coco for that very reason


----------



## kingruar (Apr 12, 2013)

So all 5 seeds have popped 

They are now in the Rock Wool cubes waiting to sprout.

Thinking of making a RDWC system for shits and giggles so I can try and make the act of refilling and emptying all of the buckets nice and easy! Plus I like the idea of having a reservoir to control the nutes and PH from!


----------



## kingruar (Apr 15, 2013)

Here they are all shinning through!


----------



## bazookajoe (Apr 15, 2013)

Started on the RDWC yet?


----------



## kingruar (Apr 21, 2013)

Today i'll be getting the parts!

Stay tuned


----------



## kingruar (May 4, 2013)

Hi All,

So i got the parts for the RDWC system, and i have had some trouble setting it up. 
basically my pump is too powerful and will cause the 1st bucket to overflow. 

I could put larger 1 inch piping to connect the buckets however, it seems to much waste on parts that i have bought.

What i am going to do is connect the pump to supply each bucket with 4mm feed lines, that way things will even out a bit while continuing to mix the nutrient solution. 

Here is the setup of the RDWC system. 1 gland does leak a little which is a real pain!







and here we are 1 week into veg.







It is now under a 400w dual spectrum hps it was under a 125w cfl.


----------



## sworth (May 4, 2013)

Looking good!...
Some aquarium silicon glue will stop any leaks...


----------



## kingruar (May 8, 2013)

Day 14 - Veg


So here we are at day 14 Veg, 


I just changed all the reservoirs and repleneshed the nutrients. Although i did manage to leave my PH meter on for a whole week or so and so it has no power, annoying! :wallbash: 


However, all went well and I would like to share with anyone interested on how its all going in the cube. 


Here are the 5 babies 2 weeks into veg, already they have grown a lot in 1 week. 





Here is a close up of the plant structure at the moment. (looks smaller than it actually is) :ninja: 





And look, lovely white roots :B): 







So, so far so good, I have not been giving these any attention as i feel that it just hurts them at this stage. 


hope you like


----------



## kingruar (May 12, 2013)

looking at the plant now, I figure I am going to flip in a week or so, 

Was thinking about any topping, who would recommend this or just leave the plant to its own style?


----------



## Tripped circuits (May 12, 2013)

I use a rdwc and what I did was PVC scdl 40 between pots. I used 1" and the grey electrical PVC not the plumbing white. Haven't had any problems with leaks or light penetration Into the pipes. Just two cents worth. If u have resi temp issues I insulated my buckets with silver duct lining with one sticky side. I also switched from my old ebb and flow in the Bucket pump to a mag drive 350 and it moves plenty of water, keeps it a tad bit cooler As well. Gl with ur grow.


----------



## kingruar (May 26, 2013)

Hey Up,


So, on Wednesday I flipped the girls into flower.


I took out a plant as that is now my new mum plant.


Here they are on the day of the flip





and here they are today!


5 days into flower





I must admit, i think i may have left the flip a bit too late as they will defiantly fill out the box, but hey ho, a challenge lies ahead!


----------



## MrFowlio (May 27, 2013)

you might need a bigger box there bru, I have a 1m x 1m x 2.4m tall, although I use soil, and make sure you keep those ladies tied down 
CFM on your fan? And what's the temp and humidity in the room outside of the box? 
Looks really good so far man


----------



## HotCheetos (May 27, 2013)

Kingruar, was that Super Cheese from Positronics?
Your plants are going to turn that place into a Jumanji jungle. Good luck!


----------

